# Punk oddity



## crow (May 16, 2011)

When I see other punks [such as today] they never come up and say hi. 
Why won't "punks" ever say high? And why won't they ever acknowledge others of their subculture. I'm antisocial myself. But lately, would appreciate if people of similar nature would just try to get to know me, and my girl. We were at a flea market (largest in america) I had whiskey on my person. gentleman jack. top shelf shit. and had they come up and said high, we'd gladly shared a drink. a guy in patched vest, girl in survival gear. and me in spray painted shirt, a utility belt, and dirty rag. 

Not the first time this has happened. We always eyeball each other but there is no connection.

What's up?


----------



## Ithyphallic (May 16, 2011)

Yeah, why didn't you walk up and say hi to those people? God, punks are so anti-social these days, why don't we all just get along, how come nobody interacts with others of their own subculture? We had a bag of weed and would've totally blazed a joint with them if they had come up to say hi. A guy in a spraypainted shirt, some dirty rags. And me with my patched to shit clothes and my ladyfriend with all her dirty travelling gear on.

It's not the first time this has happened, What's up with that?


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (May 16, 2011)

Hey, I'm an old old Punk.
Been doing the Punk Rawk thing since 79/80. Yeah I'm old !

I know what you mean. Back in the day there were so few Punks that we
always said "Hi, who are you ? want to hang out ? come to a show!"

Now it just sucks!!!
People just stare at each other and won't say Hello.
But I think it's like that in society in general now.

Unfortunately there are a alot of hipsters, poseurs and patch kids 
now who are doing it just for 'the look'. 
They don't go to shows or hang out with other Punks.
And alot of crusties/grindcore types now who think they are 'punk'.... but are not.
That's NOT to be snobby, just sick of going to
shows billed as Punks shows and ya get there and it's grindcore, cookie monster
heavy metal crap.....................

Anyway
Hi from one Punk to another !


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 16, 2011)

i havnt had a single punk in richmond that i didnt meet from somebody else ever say hello to me before i said hello to them. train kids on the other hand always approach me, usually for change.


----------



## Puckett (May 16, 2011)

Linda/Ziggy said:


> Unfortunately there are a alot of hipsters, poseurs and patch kids
> now who are doing it just for 'the look'.
> They don't go to shows or hang out with other Punks.


 
agreed, i think this is the main reason noone will go up to anyone anymore. unless we see they have something that might be a conversation starter, exp: if you see they have something tht you would like to partake in, drugs and/or liquor. 
the shit i hate the mose is when i do go up to someone and start talking about music or other "punk" things and they have no idea what im talking about


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (May 16, 2011)

Yeah , Like I said, alot of patch kids or t shirt wearers who actually DON'T know anything about the
bands or even listen to the music................

Not that ling ago in LA I was on my way to a Anarcho/Punk show and kinda lost,
saw a kid in a Subhumans T shirt (Anarcho Punk!!!) and asked for directions.
He wouldn't talk to me or help me out..........
So I said why the fuck are you wearing that t shirt !!???

And it can be just as miserable at shows too.
I'm sick of the violent slam/mosh pit thing.
Bring back pogo and all of us dancing & having fun TOGETHER !!!


----------



## Puckett (May 16, 2011)

violent mosh pits no thanks, i dont much like getting elbowed in the face, but i do enjoy a mosh every now and again


----------



## hoesupfoesup (May 16, 2011)

Some people are shy. It's not some big change or society's fault. Just walk up and introduce yourself, try to get others out of that shell and introduce them to what you perceive as "real" punk and see if they like it, instead of getting all worked up about it. You sound like one of those "i listened to them before they were famous!" kiddies.


----------



## Puckett (May 16, 2011)

hoesupfoesup said:


> . You sound like one of those "i listened to them before they were famous!" kiddies.



who?

and i am a shy person a t first i usually keep to myself. i just dont like it when i see someone who looks like i could talk to them about something that we might have in common and then they have no idea what im talking about. and being shy to start off with it detures me from aproching other kids.


----------



## hoesupfoesup (May 16, 2011)

Just tell them about who you're talking about if they're interested. Or ask them about what they like.


----------



## Puckett (May 16, 2011)

i do and when i ask them who they like they say some stupid shit. 
ok exp: my sis liked this punk guy so she got all the clothes and the "look" but when he started asking her about music and shit she was clueless. i had to tell her so much and explain so much to her so she could impress this guy. it was crazy how long this went on, but she liked him and she was my sister. but after they were done she went back to her preppy lil self.


----------

